# 2009 International Fire Code



## محمد الاكرم (13 فبراير 2017)

السلام عليكم
Get up-to-date on the critical regulations governing the safeguarding of life and property from all types of fire and explosion hazards with the 2009 International Fire Code?. This newly updated resource is the ultimate reference guide for addressing fire safety in both new and existing buildings. Using prescriptive- and performance- based approaches, this guide includes coverage of general precautions against fire, emergency planning and preparedness, fire department access, fire hydrants, automatic sprinkler systems, fire alarm systems, and hazardous materials storage and use.

http://bookzz.org/book/768387/444bb3


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (16 فبراير 2017)

http://gulf-up.com/do.php?id=266951


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (21 فبراير 2017)

بارك الله فيكم أخي العزيز
وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Tafraout salim (23 فبراير 2017)

بارك الله فيكم أخي العزيز


----------



## shawkt55 (17 يونيو 2017)

Thanks for your efforts


----------

